# installing R34 GTR monitor onto GTT



## anDru (May 2, 2006)

hey guys im located in australia melbourne and have been wondering about putting a gtr monitor into my gtt. does anyone have a rouch idea how much these monitors cost and where i can get one.

thanks


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

hmmm wouldnt you be better going for a greddy eo-1 coupled with the piggy back ecu surely that would work out alot cheaper than trying to get the gtr monitor to fit? Not even sure it can be done...are the wiring loom the same?


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

can be done. can get them to work with 32 and 33's!


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

as far as i no after alot of research with a relative the gtr screen cannot be wired into a gtt as there are differences in ecu's and wiring looms so therefore it cannot be made possible however you can buy screens to fit in that compartment that will show near enough the same functions as the gtr and are ready available to fit in gtt's.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Best bet would be to ask "Alex Au" over here : http://www.skylinesdownunder.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45275

He seems to know one or two things about the mfd, has a working one with screen in all types of skylines!


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

audioNav Ltd – Automotive Multimedia
[email protected]
Tel : 0845 094 1893
Fax: 0709 215 1913
www.audionav.co.uk


These people might have something coming out soon, will display guages and dials as well as sat nav etc.


----------



## anDru (May 2, 2006)

tails said:


> as far as i no after alot of research with a relative the gtr screen cannot be wired into a gtt as there are differences in ecu's and wiring looms so therefore it cannot be made possible however you can buy screens to fit in that compartment that will show near enough the same functions as the gtr and are ready available to fit in gtt's.


i dunnoo if im missing something but someone down here in australia has made a perfect GTR replica out of his GTT including screen. well i wouldnt say PERFECT but yeh...ull be amazed.

http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=113661&hl=


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

http://www.hkskylineclub.com/new/forum_posts.asp?TID=3160&PN=1


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

can be done.. there are instructions somewhere showing where to splice into ecu. not an easy job as lot of wiring, etc.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

didnt know it could even be done !! Fair balls m8


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

You can even get the extra sensors and have the whole MFD working properly too!


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

would love this on my 33! would look like the dogs danglies!


----------



## sean_goodman (Jan 11, 2006)

i am at work at the moment but i am pretty sure at home amongst my skyline techie stuff i have a pdf file detailing fitting the mfd into a gtt. if anybody wants a copy drop me an email and i will send a copy

[email protected]


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Guys....can someone point me in the direction of the instructions people are mentioning above to allow the MFD from and R32 GT-R to be retro fitted into an R32 GT-R?? Any pics of such a conversion would be cool too. Links please guys????

Cheers

Andy


----------

